# Hey Marshalltown Jim!



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Are all Marshaltlown pruducts made in the USA?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Made in the USA


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Made in the USA


 

I know some of them are, my trowels are. I just want to know if all of their products are.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> I know some of them are, my trowels are. I just want to know if all of their products are.


http://www.marshalltown.com/Company_History.aspx

The days of only buying a tool from so and so country are gone. Just b/c something is made in a country, don't mean the owner is from a certain said country.

Maybe Marshalltown imports Canadian steal:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.marshalltown.com/Company_History.aspx
> 
> The days of only buying a tool from so and so country are gone. Just b/c something is made in a country, don't mean the owner is from a certain said country.
> 
> Maybe Marshalltown imports Canadian steal:whistling2:


 I would hope so!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ask Marshmellow slim


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://www.marshalltown.com/Company_History.aspx
> 
> The days of only buying a tool from so and so country are gone. Just b/c something is made in a country, don't mean the owner is from a certain said country.
> 
> Maybe Marshalltown imports Canadian steal:whistling2:


 
What matters is where the jobs are. It is more important than where the owner(s) of the company reside or whether or not the co. is on the NYSE or the Niekia (sp??).

I need a prosperous middle class to help keep me in business.


I think you are so contentious with me because Canadian women have sideways privates. For the record, I would buy a Canadian made product over a Chinese made product anyday, if I could not buy American.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> What matters is where the jobs are. It is more important than where the owner(s) of the company reside or whether or not the co. is on the NYSE or the Niekia (sp??).
> 
> I need a prosperous middle class to help keep me in business.
> 
> ...


What about Australian?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> What about Australian?


Aussies make good stuff, Sportco guns from the 60s 70s, One guy from there started Kimber rifles, Sportco sold actions and barrels to winchester. I have sportco .222 i got when i turned 16, My first rifle, Its a 1972 model mint condition and man is that thing accurate.

I have a cast iron wood vice, Aussie made, Its as solid as a brick out house, And a cast iron meths cooker from way back, And tapepro tools, I didnt think Aussie produced many goods but things are starting to show up i didnt realise.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Aussies make good stuff, Sportco guns from the 60s 70s, One guy from there started Kimber rifles, Sportco sold actions and barrels to winchester. I have sportco .222 i got when i turned 16, My first rifle, Its a 1972 model mint condition and man is that thing accurate.
> 
> I have a cast iron wood vice, Aussie made, Its as solid as a brick out house, And a cast iron meths cooker from way back, And tapepro tools, I didnt think Aussie produced many goods but things are starting to show up i didnt realise.


And Irwin :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> And Irwin :yes:


Is that an austrailian brand??? We just used those Irwin drywall screw drill bit holders with the cupped end for screwing off the drywall in my house, They are great, Sets the screw and pops of the bit off, Very good, In fact it was the best house for correct set screws ive ever done, Prob cause i was doing it and had good builders, But still, They are a great idea, Do you guys know what im talking about??? Its these.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a pair of Irwin snips that I bought in 2004. They are still awsome I can use them as scissors on paper tape:yes:. Unfortunately they discontinued that model. 
As good as they are and I would like to claim them as Ausie, I think they are American.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

We should have started an Austrailain made thread, Easy to go off topic isnt it . I have marshalltown trowels as well, There a sweet trowel, Very good


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is Australian made.:yes::yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

So is this............Gaz started it Nathen:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My post was very tastefull.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gazman said:


> What about Australian?


 

If you live in Australia, it would make sense for you to want to buy Austrailian made.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is that an austrailian brand??? We just used those Irwin drywall screw drill bit holders with the cupped end for screwing off the drywall in my house, They are great, Sets the screw and pops of the bit off, Very good, In fact it was the best house for correct set screws ive ever done, Prob cause i was doing it and had good builders, But still, They are a great idea, Do you guys know what im talking about??? Its these.


They call that tool a dimplier here (dimple)

Their ok, but IMO there's nothing better than a proper screw gun . I guess it all depends on what type of cordless gun you put them in. they have their place, and the new ones are better than the old one.

And your picture shocked me "Cazna the arse man"

Got anymore:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just looked it up and Irwin is an American company, don't know why I thouight they where Australian.....maybe they claimed it to be theirs like they claimed our stuff :sneaky2: ..... Pavlova (food).... split enz (band)..... Phar Lap (race horse)......Russell Crowe (d1ckhead), they can keep him we didn't want him anyway :laughing:
To keep on topic I've always used Marshalltown trowels and nothing else :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow I know this is going to start something, but as knife type of guy who was considering trying a trowel what size would you recommend and would it be straight or curved.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The ole dimple bit!....That dimple is a blister.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it?? They are new here, Only been out for a year or so, If you push to hard it makes that ring, I found dont push to hard and it popped the drill off at just the right time, Have you had trouble with blisters from them moore.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

These drywall screw guns [Dewalt makita etc..] need a soft rubber bushing at the tip of the nose.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is it?? They are new here, Only been out for a year or so, If you push to hard it makes that ring, I found dont push to hard and it popped the drill off at just the right time, Have you had trouble with blisters from them moore.


 Depends on who's using them...If you know what I mean?
I deal with some really soft board at times ..It can't take much abuse ..The regular screw guns can leave deep dimples if the animals are in too much of a hurry .


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They dont seem to let the screw head pop through the board like screwguns do, As you said soft boards are worse, I think our board has soft and firmer patches, So screws pop very easy. Thats dimpler seemed to avoid that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> They dont seem to let the screw head pop through the board like screwguns do, As you said soft boards are worse, I think our board has soft and firmer patches, So screws pop very easy. Thats dimpler seemed to avoid that.


It's sorta what Moore said, depends on whose hands their in.

There was more problems when screwing into insulated walls, but when isn't it. I was using the one you showed in your pic a few months ago, they are better, but I was only using it to tack up sheeps. When it came to screwing everything off, I went with the screw gun,,,, just faster.

here's a pic of the other style (only pic I could find) the ones I used were more hollow in the middle, they were bigger and more cumbersome


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toolnut said:


> Wow I know this is going to start something, but as knife type of guy who was considering trying a trowel what size would you recommend and would it be straight or curved.:whistling2:


I would recommend a 10 to 11 inch straight trowel first:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That would depend on what coat you are doing and what you are coating. When I was hand finishing I would use a 8" curved trowel after running tape, and finish with a 11" curved trowel. For bead I use an 11" flat trowel for each coat (each getting progressively wider)


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I would recommend a 10 to 11 inch straight trowel first:yes:


Thanks guys will probably start on flats just to get the feel of it. Just like to try something new. Have always used knife and pan in fact that's how I was taught. Never hurts to know another way.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> Thanks guys will probably start on flats just to get the feel of it. Just like to try something new. Have always used knife and pan in fact that's how I was taught. Never hurts to know another way.


 
It's all a process of denial and error. What works for you may not work for me.


----------



## MarshalltownCoMkt (Sep 24, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> Are all Marshaltlown pruducts made in the USA?


Sorry about the delayed response. My account just got up and running a few days ago.

Most Marshalltown tools are Made in the USA. I'm not sure of the percentage, but it's extremely high. I'm guessing there is a very good chance that the drywall/plastering tools that the members of the forum use are all Made in the USA.

Now, we do have some price point items in our QLT line that are imported. There are intended for a different type of customer that won't pay the prices for professional quality tools. We are very open about what is made in the USA and what isn't. Take a look at our website or catalog and if you see the USA Flag logo next to an item, it's USA made.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> Is that an austrailian brand??? We just used those Irwin drywall screw drill bit holders with the cupped end for screwing off the drywall in my house, They are great, Sets the screw and pops of the bit off, Very good, In fact it was the best house for correct set screws ive ever done, Prob cause i was doing it and had good builders, But still, They are a great idea, Do you guys know what im talking about??? Its these.


I'm very surprised at you cazna, for using one of those little things. You ARE the man with every tool under the sun, meticulously clean tools at that.....and you used one of those little "dimplier"s? I can't stand those things. I've seen homeowner hangs where they bored a hole around every screw :laughing: I've tried a few different kinds....Dewalt makes an adjustable one that doesn't _totally_ suck but I haven't touched it in a couple of years. 

In the end though, it's just my opinion....which ain't worth much!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> I'm very surprised at you cazna, for using one of those little things. You ARE the man with every tool under the sun, meticulously clean tools at that.....and you used one of those little "dimplier"s? I can't stand those things. I've seen homeowner hangs where they bored a hole around every screw :laughing: I've tried a few different kinds....Dewalt makes an adjustable one that doesn't _totally_ suck but I haven't touched it in a couple of years.
> 
> *In the end though, it's just my opinion....which ain't worth much!*


Is your opinion worth more than 2-bucks? :whistling2:

My dimpler has never left a ring around the screws, it might be Irwin but not sure, screw fast and lift off at the right time and don't try and tweak it in if it's a bit high, use a standard bit for the tweaking......just my opinion which is probably worth a little less than yours


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Is your opinion worth more than 2-bucks? :whistling2:
> 
> My dimpler has never left a ring around the screws, it might be Irwin but not sure, screw fast and lift off at the right time and don't try and tweak it in if it's a bit high, use a standard bit for the tweaking......just my opinion which is probably worth a little less than yours


Thats how i used mine as well, Didnt shove hard and it popped off at the right moment, No ring left behind, One of the builders who showed me it was shoving a bit hard and did, I told him to back off a bit but he didnt listen, The other builder never seen them before, Tryed and didnt like at all, Cause of the ring it sometimes left, He prefered to just have a normal screw head on a rattle drill, I dont fix board so no point in me getting a screw gun, Which i must add i F ING HATE SCREW GUNS, Those things are just board destroyers, Screws not bedded right, Screws slammed in on off angles in corners, Screws driven though the face paper, Popped screws later on at sand day, THEY ARE NO IMPROVEMENT TO THE FINISH OF DRYWALL BOARD, Well thats what i get here, My house screwed with those dimples, We used 7000 screws, All put in with battery drills and dimples, had 2 popped screws, No blisters, And maybe 30 need a slight tweek, Thats the best house i have ever had.

I realise screw guns are needed for speed, And as in gazs clip using them off the floor like he did looked great, But i hate them, With vengance, So did the two builders i used to hang my place, I think our board is full of hard and soft spots, Just like wood, So those guns sometimes slam em through or sometimes not, Im very proud to have used dimples on my place slim, Its better off for it :yes:

I love the tools Slim But keep it simple stuped is one of my fav mental sayings, (Not keep it simple and make life harder for yourself dumbarse), But there is a time and place for everything, Being able to decide when is the hardest part to learn, Im work in progress, Always will be.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cazna said:


> I realise screw guns are needed for speed, And as in gazs clip using them off the floor like he did looked great, But i hate them, With vengance, So did the two builders i used to hang my place, I think our board is full of hard and soft spots, Just like wood, So those guns sometimes slam em through or sometimes not, Im very proud to have used dimples on my place slim, Its better off for it :yes:
> 
> I love the tools Slim But keep it simple stuped is one of my fav mental sayings, (Not keep it simple and make life harder for yourself dumbarse), But there is a time and place for everything, Being able to decide when is the hardest part to learn, Im work in progress, Always will be.


Aw, I was just joking with you. In my neck of the woods those things are on the "homeowner special" list. 

I know you don't need one, but you'd like my screwgun...a lot. The RPMs are low (2500) and the clutch is fantastic. Milwaukee...once you try it, you don't want to use anything else. And....it's quiet! I have to admit, I'd like to try Fein's version, but it's awfully spendy.

As for keeping it simple...I'm with you. I've come to respect your opinion on this here drywall land inside the computer.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Thats how i used mine as well, Didnt shove hard and it popped off at the right moment, No ring left behind, One of the builders who showed me it was shoving a bit hard and did, I told him to back off a bit but he didnt listen, The other builder never seen them before, Tryed and didnt like at all, Cause of the ring it sometimes left, He prefered to just have a normal screw head on a rattle drill, I dont fix board so no point in me getting a screw gun, Which i must add i F ING HATE SCREW GUNS, Those things are just board destroyers, Screws not bedded right, Screws slammed in on off angles in corners, Screws driven though the face paper, Popped screws later on at sand day, THEY ARE NO IMPROVEMENT TO THE FINISH OF DRYWALL BOARD, Well thats what i get here, My house screwed with those dimples, We used 7000 screws, All put in with battery drills and dimples, had 2 popped screws, No blisters, And maybe 30 need a slight tweek, Thats the best house i have ever had.
> 
> I realise screw guns are needed for speed, And as in gazs clip using them off the floor like he did looked great, But i hate them, With vengance, So did the two builders i used to hang my place, I think our board is full of hard and soft spots, Just like wood, So those guns sometimes slam em through or sometimes not, Im very proud to have used dimples on my place slim, Its better off for it :yes:
> 
> I love the tools Slim But keep it simple stuped is one of my fav mental sayings, (Not keep it simple and make life harder for yourself dumbarse), But there is a time and place for everything, Being able to decide when is the hardest part to learn, Im work in progress, Always will be.


Don't you just hate the big lugs that slam the gun on the wall and leave that square blister around the screw :laughing: 
Usually I find they're not bad as long as the person using them knows what they're doing and they give a crap, screwing into steel is more consistant......they're usually all in or they're all out :yes:.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Aw, I was just joking with you. In my neck of the woods those things are on the "homeowner special" list.
> 
> I know you don't need one, but you'd like my screwgun...a lot. The RPMs are low (2500) and the clutch is fantastic. Milwaukee...once you try it, you don't want to use anything else. And....it's quiet! I have to admit, I'd like to try Fein's version, but it's awfully spendy.
> 
> As for keeping it simple...I'm with you. I've come to respect your opinion on this here drywall land inside the computer.


Actually now you mention that, We only have makitas here, No other brands, You guys mention many other brands so i jumped the gun a bit saying the all suck, I havent seen them so i dont know do I , Jump first think later :whistling2: And cheers for the bottom comment.


----------

